# Big Country Camo-a sneak peak....



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Just a couple of sample pics from our new camo line.....


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice camo.

Wh's the girl? :wink:


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*wow...*

Looks good!!...and the camo too!! 

PUG


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Nice camo.
> 
> Wh's the girl? :wink:


Thank`s Paul. 

The girl is my buddy Steves baby girl. You remember Steve.....

Nikki is a black belt. Steve taught her MMA when he wasn`t fighting. :wink:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I guess Steve won't want me back in camp jabbering about his daughter. :wink: 

Let us know when the camo is out. How about some bibs with cargo pockets?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I guess Steve won't want me back in camp jabbering about his daughter. :wink:
> 
> Let us know when the camo is out. How about some bibs with cargo pockets?


Steve just asked about you the other day.....you know that you and Mr. Flint are welcome anytime. 

Bibs with cargo pockets? Already a done deal.:wink: I will be wearing them next week in Quebec.:darkbeer:


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

Great lookin camo ! :darkbeer: Cant wait for it to hit the market ! 

I think Nikki must of took after her Mother !:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Good looking camo... :thumbs_up


And Nikki sure has grown up... I'm sure glad she don't favor Steve...:wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

JAVI said:


> Good looking camo... :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> And Nikki sure has grown up... I'm sure glad she don't favor Steve...:wink:


Javi, truer words have never been spoken!:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Congrats Big Country Guy. :thumb:

[email protected]@king good!


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks good BC,if you need a big burly looking model like me give me a shout.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

XHOGGER1 said:


> Looks good BC,if you need a big burly looking model like me give me a shout.



Coop, you are a STUD......a 1"x2" stud.:wink:


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*New Camo?*



Big Country said:


> Just a couple of sample pics from our new camo line.....


I can't see the camo from the blond:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Flintlock1776 said:


> I can't see the camo from the blond:wink: :darkbeer:


That's cuz the camo blends in with the tree.:wink:


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Looks good Mitch. Can I have your autograph before you become the next Bill Jordan and forget all of us? lol.

Mike


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks good Mitch. Send me order info when you get more made.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

mhoman9 said:


> Looks good Mitch. Can I have your autograph before you become the next Bill Jordan and forget all of us? lol.
> 
> Mike



Mike, I will NEVER qualify to pick up Mr. Jordans garbage. Just a regular joe trying to scratch out a living.

BTW, you already have my autograph.....:tongue:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

SilentSniper said:


> Looks good Mitch. Send me order info when you get more made.


Will do my friend.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice lookin camo Big, who does your printin for ya if ya don't mind me askin..


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

lkmn said:


> Nice lookin camo Big, who does your printin for ya if ya don't mind me askin..


Same Chinese company that does most of the camo sold over here.

I checked into getting it done stateside......unfortunately, that would be the fastest way to go broke.:sad:


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

All I can see in that picture is a great big beautiful smile---everything else is totally washed out in comparison.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Donhudd said:


> All I can see in that picture is a great big beautiful smile---everything else is totally washed out in comparison.


You are correct Sir. 

Next time I may just model them myself.......


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks awesome, Even the camo looks good......


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Mitch, will I also be receiving a set of Big Country camo when my Pike Co. hunt rolls around? LOL :wink: Camo looks really good!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

mjbrady said:


> Mitch, will I also be receiving a set of Big Country camo when my Pike Co. hunt rolls around? LOL :wink: Camo looks really good!


I am hoping that with all the cash you saved by winning this hunt, you can purchase a set....or two.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Big Country said:


> Next time I may just model them myself.......


Well Mitch, you are one handsome man!:wink:  

Camo looks good....will you be having big mans sizes for us fat guys? When's the first video come out? I want the first copy!


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

I was hoping to get to use that money for mounting my Pike Co. monster:wink: , but I think I'll bring a little extra for some camo!!:darkbeer: 



Big Country said:


> I am hoping that with all the cash you saved by winning this hunt, you can purchase a set....or two.:wink:


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

mjbrady said:


> I was hoping to get to use that money for mounting my Pike Co. monster:wink: , but I think I'll bring a little extra for some camo!!:darkbeer:


Good luck mj, beware of the trees! If you see the one with the broadhead sticking out....that's probably my broadhead you see!:embara:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

FULLTIMEHUNTER said:


> Well Mitch, you are one handsome man!:wink:
> 
> Camo looks good....will you be having big mans sizes for us fat guys? When's the first video come out? I want the first copy!



Kory, that first remark ain`t gonna win you any points.:wink: 

Ever see my partner Nick? We will have stuff to fit you for sure.:darkbeer: 

Hope to have a big game DVD out this fall. Whitetail DVD should be ready early 2008.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

mjbrady said:


> I was hoping to get to use that money for mounting my Pike Co. monster:wink: , but I think I'll bring a little extra for some camo!!:darkbeer:


We will make sure you get the camo and the taxidermist job.


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Big Country said:


> We will make sure you get the camo and the taxidermist job.


Mitch, we are going to get along just fine, we think alot alike!! :tongue: I still can't wait!


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Mitch,
some very good looking camo bud..........


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Mitch,
I think that I may have to look at this camo in person sometime!:wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

GSLAM95 said:


> Mitch,
> I think that I may have to look at this camo in person sometime!:wink:



Consider it a date then John.:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks good BC


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

FULLTIMEHUNTER, I have done the same exact thing in the past and I'm going to try my best to avoid those dreeded tree bucks. I'm really excitied about going to Pike this year.



FULLTIMEHUNTER said:


> Good luck mj, beware of the trees! If you see the one with the broadhead sticking out....that's probably my broadhead you see!:embara:


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

*Big Country Camo*

Well Mitch, you are one handsome man! HA the old 69er!
We also have hooded sweatshirts and Big Country T's on the way.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Mitch......................sorry had to wipe the drool before it got on my keyboard:wink:

Very nice design...quick question though. The camo on the left has a top to bottom tree bark image on it (left side of jacket)...is this just random as other prints or was it by design and be on each garment? (Please say by design, because us tree-huggers are in need of something like this).


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Doc said:


> Mitch......................sorry had to wipe the drool before it got on my keyboard:wink:
> 
> Very nice design...quick question though. The camo on the left has a top to bottom tree bark image on it (left side of jacket)...is this just random as other prints or was it by design and be on each garment? (Please say by design, because us tree-huggers are in need of something like this).


Doc, it will be on each piece of clothing somewhere. Like other camo patterns, there is an exact repeating pattern. It is just a matter of where the pattern happens to hit on a particular garment.

I will attach a picture of one of our show booth setups so you can see what I mean. The material for covering the tables is NOT garment quality, but the pattern is exactly the same....


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

*Nice!!*

Looks awesome BC!! Glad to see this coming out. Please let me/us know when and where we can order some bud. Thanks.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

FoggDogg said:


> Looks awesome BC!! Glad to see this coming out. Please let me/us know when and where we can order some bud. Thanks.


Thank`s for the kind words Doggie!! 

Still not sure of an exact date for our first shipment. This stuff sure does not move very fast when you want it to.:wink: 

We are hoping for July, but it may be closer to August 1st when we actually get the stuff in our hands. We will be patient though, this stuff is going to be of high quality.

BTW, hows that hand working for you? I hope you made a full recovery!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I like it ! when you are ready for orders let us know. I wish you all the success with this camo.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

steve hilliard said:


> I like it ! when you are ready for orders let us know. I wish you all the success with this camo.


Will do......thank`s!


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

Big Country said:


> Will do......thank`s!


Mitch, put me on the mailing list too! Nice stuff :thumbs_up


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Walleye Joe said:


> Mitch, put me on the mailing list too! Nice stuff :thumbs_up


Thank`s Joe! How are you doing?

See you at the BRS buddy.......


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm doing good. Not shooting as much as I'd like though. :mg: 
TOO many distractions .  You know how that is. 
I will be ready for BRS, at least by my standards ....see ya 'round. Give me a call if you plan on being in the area.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Hand is doing great! Pretty much a full recovery. Lost a little flexibility, but nothing to speak of. Playing catch w/ my son gets a little sore but that's about it. From the looks of things, you are doing well too. Can't be too bad if you've been this busy. Can't wait to see the camo in person. So get goin'!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Very Nice looking camo. Let me know as well when this comes available. It looks like it will be a good cross season camo, here in southern Ohio we need that. Two much green and orange in the woods come October and November.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Here are a few more pictures. Sorry about the poor quality.


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks great!!!


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

Any pics in the field?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

KansasNative said:


> Any pics in the field?



Got some coming. Long story....camera breakdown, and I am waiting for someone else to send me their pics.:embara:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

This really is more of a.....back at camp field photo, but it is all I have for now.


----------



## <*)))><( (Dec 29, 2005)

Congratulations! Looks good!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

NICE!! And the camo ain't bad either! I'm from the deep south here, and think it would blend great where I hunt. It's been said already, let me know when it is time to order!!


----------

